# Abbriviations in the Portal for the Greek Language



## larshgf

Hello,

Some time ago I made a list of all the abbriviations in the dictionary articles of the Portal for the Greek Language. 
I could not find an (english) explanation for these following abbriviations and hope some of you can help me:

διφθογγοπ.|διφθογγοποίηση|??
μεταπλ.|μεταπλασμός|??
μεταρ.|μεταρηματικός|??
μετεπιθ.|μετεπιθετικός|??
μετεπιρρ.|μετεπιρρηματικός|??
μετον.|μετονοματικος|omdøbning ?? (μετονομάζω=omdøbe)
προτακτ.|προτακτικός|??
συνηρ.|συνηρημένος|??

BR Lars


----------



## Perseas

Hello Lars,
the link with the abbreviations is here:
Συντομογραφίες και Σύμβολα


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas's link is correct, but you might have to switch to Greek language in the top right corner of the web page in order to see the list of abbreviations:


----------



## larshgf

I have all of the GREEK meanings of the abriviations but a few of these greek words I don't know how to translate into english, they are not in my dictionary. I think they might be som special grammatical terms, like 

διφθογγοποίηση = something with diftongs?,  
μεταρηματικός = some kind of change in the verb?, 
μετεπιθετικός = some effect on the adjective?, 
μετεπιρρηματικός = some kind of adverb to verb or vice versa? etc

So if somebody could give a reasonable english word (and maybe a short explanation if neccesary) I would be gratefull.

The list I made in the past for a program of mine which you might call PGL-helper. You mark and copy (Ctrl-c) an article in the dictionary of the Portal for Greak Language and paste (Ctrl-v) it into a window in the program. The Program shows all the abbriviations of the article above the article, making it easier for you to read it.
The articles in the dictionary of the PGL is difficult for me (a foreigner) to understand, so this program helps me when I now and then wants to consult the dictionary.


----------



## διαφορετικός

You can find the words in PGL itself, e.g. Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής 
My translations from there:
διφθογγοποίηση = creation of a diphthong
μεταρηματικός = (concerning a word) which is produced from a verb
μετεπιθετικός = (concerning a word) which is produced from an adjective
μετεπιρρηματικός = (concerning a word) which is produced from an adverb


----------



## larshgf

μετον.|μετονοματικος = (concerning a word) which is produced from a noun (substantive or adjective)
προτακτ.|προτακτικός = THIS ONE I'M NOT SURE ABOUT
συνηρ.|συνηρημένος = (gram.) which shows the phenomenon convergence.

convergence from wikipedia: 
Language convergence is a type of linguistic change in which languages come to structurally resemble one another as a result of prolonged language contact and mutual interference


----------



## dmtrs

larshgf said:


> προτακτ.|προτακτικός = THIS ONE I'M NOT SURE ABOUT



For προτακτικό / προτακτικά you can read here:
προτακτικό - Βικιλεξικό

For a detailed list of προτακτικά and their peculiarities you can check out ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΟ 2: ΤΑ ΟΡΘΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΑ ΣΗΜΕΙΑ / 5. ΤΟ ΕΝΩΤΙΚΟ (-) here:
http://www.krassanakis.gr/Greek writing.htm#_Toc465776160


----------



## larshgf

Thank you all of you wise and helpful guys.
Καλά Χριστούγεννα!


----------



## ioanell

larshgf said:


> συνηρ.|συνηρημένος = (gram.) which shows the phenomenon convergence.
> 
> convergence from wikipedia:
> Language convergence is a type of linguistic change in which languages come to structurally resemble one another as a result of prolonged language contact and mutual interference



Lars, I’m afraid this is not the correct definition for this case, that is “συνηρ.|συνηρημένος”. The correct definition is “that which has undergone the phonological phenomenon of syneresis”.   

Συναίρεση: (In MGr, within the same word) the drawing together, the contraction, of two neighbouring vowels into one, e.g. αγαπάω>αγαπώ, ακούουν>ακούν. See English: syn(a)eresis (<συναίρεσις)

In addition to the useful references by Perseas, dmtrs and διαφορετικός, perhaps a few Modern Greek examples would be of some help with regard to these grammatical terms.

*Μεταπλασμός*: change of the morphological structure of verbs and nouns, π.χ. (αρχ) δηλῶ> (νεοελλ) δηλώνω, (αρχ) χειμῶν> (νεοελλ) χειμώνας. See English: metaplasm (<μεταπλασμός)
*Μεταρρηματικός*:
π.χ. (ρ) μαρτυρώ> (ουσ) μαρτυριάρης, (ρ) κρεμώ> (ουσ) κρεμάστρα, (ρ) απλώνω> (ουσ) άπλα, (ρ) ανασαίνω> (ουσ) ανάσα. There is back formation in the last two nouns.
*Μετονοματικός*: π.χ. (ουσ) φάρμακο> (ουσ) φαρμακείο, (ουσ) έγκλημα> (ουσ) εγκληματίας, (ουσ) γράμμα> (επίθ) γραμματικός -ή-ό, (ουσ) δόξα> (ρ) δοξάζω, (ουσ) βίδ(α)> (ρ) βιδώνω
*Μετεπιθετικός*: (επίθ) ανάποδος> (ουσ) αναποδιά, (επίθ) ιδιότροπος> (ουσ) ιδιοτροπία, (επίθ) ιδιαίτερος> (ουσ) ιδιαιτερότητα
*Μετεπιρρηματικός*: π.χ. (επίρρ) έξω> (αρχ επίρρ συγκρ) εξωτέρω> (επίθ) εξωτερικός, (επίρρ) έσω> (επίθ) εσώτερος> (επίθ) εσωτερικός, (επίρρ) άνω> (επίθ) ανώτερος> (επίθ) ανώτατος, (επίρρ) κάτω> (επίθ) κατώτερος> (επίθ) κατώτατος
*Προτακτικός*: (ως ουσ.) προτακτικά, that is nouns which come before other nouns in Modern Greek, uninflected, as *Aϊ *(<Ά[γ]ι[ος])-  π.χ. Aϊ-Γιώργης, *γερο*-, π.χ. γερο-Κωνσταντής, *μπάρμπα*-, μπαρμπα-Γιάννης, *κυρα*-, π.χ. κυρα-Μαρία, *μαστρο*-, π.χ. μαστρο-Νικόλας, *καπετάν*, π.χ. καπετάν Βαγγέλης, *κυρ*, π.χ. κυρ Μήτσος

Καλά Χριστούγεννα!


----------



## larshgf

Ioanell, thank you for explaining the word συνηρημένος. My list of abbriviations is complete now I think.
Καλά Χριστούγεννα!


----------

